

T8 the Bio Inspired 3D Printed Spider Octopod Robot  - vinceleo
http://www.robugtix.com

======
vinceleo
Video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfiHOpv6HtI](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfiHOpv6HtI)

